#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Server Side Technologies >  >  Google Launches Go Cloud based Open Source Project !!!

## Assassin

Recently, Google announced a new open source project based on Go Cloud, a library and open cloud development tools, a programming language that helps developers create portable applications in the cloud. According to Google, Go feeds several infrastructure projects in the cloud, such as Kubernetes, Docker and Istio. Many companies such as Lyft, Netflix and Capital One rely on the production of Go.In recent years, developers have used Go for the development of the cloud due to its efficiency, integrated simultaneity, productivity and low latency.If someone is already using AWS or GCP, you can try to migrate parts of an existing application to use Go Cloud. A person can extend Go Cloud to support driver interfaces such as driver.Bucket.

----------

